# 1993 Nissan Pathfinder D21-92E



## sidecast (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi All, 
Just A quick Question regarding Suspension setup as I came across some really cheap.
Will Factory 2005 Pathfinder R51 shocks and springs fit a 1993 Nissan Pathfinder D21-92E.
Regards 
Sidecast.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No. Completely differant suspensions.


----------

